# ballerina's from crocs??



## Sanne (Jul 23, 2006)

I saw theres in Instyle magazing, and here's a pic of the ad:





and a closeup:





does anyone know if this is just a joke or are these available somewhere??
TIA!


----------



## MACActress (Jul 23, 2006)

No joke =) I think Bloomingdale's was preselling them, but they're no longer available. I hope they come back, I really want a pair. I'm hoping I'll have better luck with these than I have with the 23423409834098234 pairs of flats I've tried on.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 23, 2006)

http://cbs4denver.com/topstories/loc...125133810.html

They talk about em like 3/4 down the article... it's and 06 article and says spring, so maybe 07? I dunno.


----------



## Sanne (Jul 24, 2006)

omg thanks so much!!! I'm doing a little happy dance here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love to have flats as well, but they're all so uncomfortable on my big feet, this will be my last try on flats!!!! yay!! *happy dance*

thanks girls!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 24, 2006)

I've seen a lady walking around in something similiar, don't think they're crocs though. I wonder how much they'd be and where they'd sell it.


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a pair of the dark blue crocks with the holes for home and every day, A white pair with holes as a back up for work, and a white pair with no holes for work every day. I have 2 pairs of the new crock flip flops. I hardly ever wear any type of other shoes anymore. I doubt I'll buy these ones you pictured, but I'd give them a look. I'd keep looking on crocs.com for them.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 24, 2006)

those are so cute! i want :nod:


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_those are so cute! i want :nod:_

 
me too! those are adorable!!!


----------



## Sanne (Jul 25, 2006)

how bad are the regular ones?? are they ugly like OMG you look like an ass, or ugly but I can accept that you'll wear them??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i kinda want a pair


----------



## Shawna (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 
_how bad are the regular ones?? are they ugly like OMG you look like an ass, or ugly but I can accept that you'll wear them??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i kinda want a pair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They are ugly in my opinion, but they are so darn comfy, and perfect for my work that I don't really care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   They wash right off in case they get dirty, they massage your feet as you walk, and they are cheap so you don't feel too bad if they do get ruined.  I think they are totally worth having especially in the summer when it is hot.  I can't wait for the ballerina flats to come out.  I am all over those.


----------



## calliestar (Jul 25, 2006)

I think you can order the flats from the online shop now.  I used to hate these things, but I tried a pair on recently and now I have to have a pair.  I was looking at the online shop, and some really don't look as bad as the giant clonky ones that I saw at first.  Journeys apparently carries the mary janes...i want those!


----------



## Raerae (Jul 30, 2006)

Crocs are worse than Uggs...  Unless your gardening in the dirt, of have some sort of a job like cleaning bedpans in a hospital....  Bleh LOL

Thats just my opinion though heh...


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 30, 2006)

They fantastic for boating...grip on wet surfaces like there's no tomorrow...


----------



## Janice (Jul 30, 2006)

Ordered 4 pairs from crocs.com last Monday, recieved them Friday afternoon. I was going tubing on the river Saturday so I ordered the Hydros and wore them tubing. I've had countless watershoes, the Hydros are by far superior to of all of them. No joke. I was in the water for hours, and then towards the end I hiked about mile through the river  hauling my tube and not once did my foot slip in the shoe! They were really easy to walk in the water in, the vents allowed for the water to flow right through and not impede your progress. They act like flippers almost too, I was skeptical of that claim on their website but it's true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also ordered the Aspens, Scutes, and a pair of Athens for my husband. As soon as my husband wore his Athens flip flops for the first time he told me it was the most comfortable flip flop he'd ever put his foot in. So he's in love and so am I, next are the Ballerina flats (in my cart right now *cough) and Hydros for my husband! The scutes are so freakin cute for around the house & garden and the Aspens are for when I want to be low maintnance and run out the door easily.

Thanks Sanne, for posting about Crocs. <3


----------



## ch33tah (Aug 2, 2006)

i hate crocs. worse fashion look ever. :b i mean if you were out on a boat or camping then ok, but the ppl who wear them out in public with jeans and mis-matched polo shirts... in public... ... arghghhghhg..


----------



## lovalotz (Aug 6, 2006)

I personaly dislike crocs very, very much! But those ballerinas are cute.


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 2, 2006)

Crocs are fine if you need the comfort and don't need to look "sexy"... b/c they are definitely not sexy. Hehe. However, I always knew they were comfortable and did not consider buying a pair til I saw the black ballerina croc... I just hope I can find them at a local retailer so I can see them in person/ try them on. Most ballerina flats hurt the back of my foot =(


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 4, 2006)

I heard that Crocs, Although they are comfortable are not good for your feet, some segment they did on the news. Anyone else hear this?


----------



## MACActress (Dec 4, 2006)

I saw them about a weekish ago at Nordstrom, and they were really comfortable! However, the heel was a little low for me, and they only had gold and silver, so when there are more colors maybe. I think I'll just get a pair for rainy days when it isnt cold enough to wear boots. Kinda reminds me how one of my friends has these flats she trashed all the time b/c they'd get soaked.


----------



## ruby_soho (Dec 6, 2006)

I ordered two pairs of the Prima's off the site and they give me blisters :S I also found the heel to be really low, and if I went up a size they probably would've slipped off my feet.


----------



## CrystalStars (Dec 6, 2006)

http://shop.crocs.com/pc-33-4-prima....ction=products

I kinda want the black and fuchsia ones lol


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 6, 2006)

The ballerina ones aren't bad, but regular Crocs only look good with hospital scrubs....


----------



## cherrycola (Dec 6, 2006)

These things have taken Singapore by storm - the regular Crocs AND the ballerina ones - and I personally can't deal with how they look on people's feet. I think they're cute on anyone under the age of twelve, but otherwise, that plasticky material just strikes me as a really bad look.


----------

